# cuddle parties anyone?



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone ever been to one ? http://www.cuddleparty.com/calendar/
:hide


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Uh.

Huh.

Interesting. I've never heard of that.... sounds like something straight from the 70's.

I'd presume they'd have the necessary monitoring in place to prevent it from turning into something else....

Not my kind of thing either way, but hey, to each his/her own. If you're comfortable with it and it makes you happy, and doesn't hurt anyone... it's ok by me. :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Another proof that people are crazy :eyes :b


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay that is just bizarre.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I saw this in the news a while back. The whole thing just sounds creepy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

elephant_girl said:


> The whole thing just sounds creepy.


yep! And i bet they really pick out who they want to cuddle with. Aint no place for an ugly man like me in there


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

That link is pure comedy gold. The giggles started for me upon reading the following:

"Reid & Marcia are founders of the Flannel Revolution"

Upon seeing pictures of Marcia & Reid, I spewed Dr. Pepper all over my monitor. Of course, Reid's wearing tye-dye and Marcia has bleach blonde, short, curly hair with "retro-style" 50's glasses.

Hippies.......they're fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




Matt


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

cuddling? damn, people! get a pet!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Id rather cuddle with my gf than some stranger thx


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

That's just sad...
As much as I want to embrace a woman I couldn't do it with a stranger. I found the rules amusing though:


> 7. NO DRY HUMPING!


:lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

wtf... :lol thats so strange.

lets have an SAS cuddle party!
*lays on floor waiting to get spooned*


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

The frequently asked questions are even weirder.



> *What if something "comes up"? (AKA, Arousal and the Erection Phenomenon...)*
> 
> Erections. Erections. ERECTIONS. There, we said it.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

and I thought I had seen it all when a "bawdy" bed and breakfast around me was in the news last week - this place has an operating table, a dungeon room, a saw horse, and a full array of toys. Not for me, thanks.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:um uke


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:wtf 

I'd rather cuddle with someone I know and trust


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I wouldn't mind trying this. If you don't have anyone to cuddle with, anybody is better than nobody.

But, how did Alabama get one of these? I can understand NYC, Seattle, San Francisco and LA.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Classified said:


> I wouldn't mind trying this. If you don't have anyone to cuddle with, anybody is better than nobody.
> 
> But, how did Alabama get one of these? I can understand NYC, Seattle, San Francisco and LA.


Hey, hey...red neck, truck driven, gun-toten hillbillies need love too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG - It's swing-hugging. EEEWWWW.

You could get like an HIV (Hugging Infection Variety). FLANNEL BURN! :eek

Rule #7 would make it 50 times worse.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Might make an interesting social experiemnt...
Get some Social Phobics in there and see what happens. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, that's...



...yeeeeah.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't think it's a terrible idea. Everybody needs a little lovin. I just don't think that many people would actually go.. even me. I'd cuddle with a stranger, but only a girl, preferably not too old.  

I think that this sort of thing is a meeting place, though. It's really just being honest. A lot of us fall asleep thinking about cuddling. It's a very human need. Sure, it's maybe run by a couple of hippies, but who else is going to have those kinds of ideas?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

What's wrong with everyone? I think it would be fun! But then again, I am wierd.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

haha I love the whole range of reactions. I'd go if I wasn't too scared. :hide


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I would never do that with strangers. But with friends? Sure, why not. I sit closely with them sometimes anyway so it can't really be that far from it.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

radfaraf said:


> haha I love the whole range of reactions. I'd go if I wasn't too scared.


If I went I _would_ be scared.

I think we all have a desire for human affection, but when we say that I think what we really mean is a desire for human affection _from people we feel affections towards_. Not from random strangers. That's just creepy.

To have people I don't even know slobbering on me as they breathe into my neck and clutch my shoulders would be a completely disgusting experience.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't like it when people I know even brush up against me.. I couldn't handle having strangers _hold_ me.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I've just been sick. Having an orgy with no sex is like a restaurant with no food.

Hippies are a thorn in the side of society.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Umm.....




Ummmm........



....weirdness....


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

blank


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't know why the title of this thread is freaking me out.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

...wow... :lol


----------

